# Nursing jobs



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

Hi there! Am going through the process of applying for a posting to Dubai with my current employer. Have read this forum with great interest and will have a load of questions about accommodation in due course (don't know budgets yet, etc etc).

One question that I do have is - what are the chances of my wife being able to arrange wolk as a nurse after we arrive? We have lived in countries where it was simply not possible for spouse to work if they did not have a job arranged (and therefore a work permit) before arriving in the country. 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Firstly, this issue has been covered several times on this forum. Please have aread through as you will find a great deal of useful information.

Your wife may work with a no objection letter from you.

Be aware however, that nursing does not pay very well and most of these jobs are filled by Phillipina staff who although qualified will work for less than people from Western Europe/US/Auz/NZ.


-


----------



## abunurse (Nov 14, 2008)

I am a western trained nurse working in Abu Dhabi - you can get work when you arrive and depending on your wives years of experience and area of experience it is possible to get a well paid job - I earn more than I did in the UK after 20 years experience, so whilst its true that jobs are advertisited as poorly paid most hospital will paid a preimum for western trained staff


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

abunurse said:


> I am a western trained nurse working in Abu Dhabi - you can get work when you arrive and depending on your wives years of experience and area of experience it is possible to get a well paid job - I earn more than I did in the UK after 20 years experience, so whilst its true that jobs are advertisited as poorly paid most hospital will paid a preimum for western trained staff


My wife is a very experienced Recovery Ward RN. She has in mind looking for a couple of days a week, perhaps in a clinic or medical center. Is that a reality?


----------



## abunurse (Nov 14, 2008)

Stephen2500 said:


> My wife is a very experienced Recovery Ward RN. She has in mind looking for a couple of days a week, perhaps in a clinic or medical center. Is that a reality?


There are no part time jobs here as far as I am aware, as a recovery nurse she would have no problem getting work but it would be 12 hour shifts in hospitals or 8 hr over 2 shifts in clinics


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

abunurse said:


> There are no part time jobs here as far as I am aware, as a recovery nurse she would have no problem getting work but it would be 12 hour shifts in hospitals or 8 hr over 2 shifts in clinics


Thanks for your feedback, abunurse.

Cheers


----------

